# Taylor Pony Farm Sale



## Leeana (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone planning to attend this sale?

I've been keeping an eye on the sales catilog and they just put up new pictures for most of the catilog and have made it final. I am looking at #4 and #6 on their sales list, hoping to bring home one or two ...Narko's future girls






Its only about 45 minutes or so from here ..im looking forward to it this year. For those of you who do not know it is May 12, 2007 at 1:00 PM at the www.taylorponyfarm.com (click auction catilog to view what will be in the sale).

Hope to see some of you there! This will be our first time going


----------



## CNC MINIS (Mar 21, 2007)

I would love to go and see all of their horses and meet the Taylors they are very very nice people and of course there are a few of their fillies I would love to bring home, but I am just too far away.

I am lucky enough to own 2 of their horses and just love them.

Christy


----------



## CLC Stables (Mar 21, 2007)

I see a Modern mare I REALLY like in the sale.................


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 21, 2007)

I wish I could go!! I have a Michigan bred horse and LOVE HIM!!


----------



## kaykay (Mar 21, 2007)

Ill be there! have my eye on a couple but no money to spend LOL. Last year the filly i wanted was the high selling filly *sighs* I will just be going to watch and cheer you on hehehehe. You all send me your money and Ill bid for ya :bgrin


----------



## Leeana (Mar 21, 2007)

Argh kay i know how that goes, believe me LOL. I really like those two and boy would they produce with Narko.

Anyone have the prices or sale list from past years? I remember seeing last years list but do not remember it.

Kay you will have to swing by and visit while you are up here



:


----------



## Ponygirl (Mar 21, 2007)

I can't go either, but if I could, I would be bringing that #16 Modern mare home!!!!!! Very nice pony!!!!


----------



## ForMyACDs (Mar 22, 2007)

I just might sneek a trip out there. I'll also have to sneek some money out of the "farm account" because there are a few I think I might really like.


----------



## HJF (Mar 23, 2007)

We are hoping to go for the first time! A lot of nice horses too....


----------



## Leeana (Mar 23, 2007)

Great, im excited to get to see a couple of you guys.

Normally they have more 'trained/broke kids ponies' in the sale, this year there is ALLOT of nice nice nice horses. I've found my two


----------



## ctinsley (Mar 24, 2007)

We'd like to go but think we have a show that week-end. If anybody is going that may be close to Missouri, let me know, because I did see a couple we liked and if we had a ride home for them?????


----------



## ForMyACDs (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm dying to know the scoop.......I wasn't able to go.

Anyone come home with any extras?


----------



## Leeana (Apr 14, 2007)

ForMyACDs,

The sale is May 12th so we have about another month until the sale. Wensday we drove by the Taylor Pony Farm and looked off the highway on our way to a tack shop and it looks like they are starting to get them cleaned up and ready for the sale.

You still have time, maybe you could go now? Still a month away


----------



## ForMyACDs (Apr 15, 2007)

Okay, so I'm a dork........LOL!!


----------



## Leeana (May 6, 2007)

Just wanted to bump this up incase anyone else seen this and wanted to go. The sale is this Saturday! WOOHOO!!!!

They just updated the auction catilog agian, now they have a couple more kids ponys listed like they normally do ext. I am prob going to pass on the 2 fillys, wait it out a couple years for Narko's galls. Those Double K's are mine though




:



: :saludando:

Just wanted to let you all know they will also have LIKE NEW LUTKE SHOW HARNESS and ROADSTER CARTS and SHOW HALTERS ext threw the sale. I might get that LUTKE SHOW HARNESS myself, we will see lol. Even if you are not going for horses they have allot of nice tacking going threw.



:

www.taylorponyfarm.com





See you all Saturday!!!!!!!!


----------

